# What to do with old ribbons?



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

What do you guys do with your old show ribbons? I've probably got over 50 plain ribbons. And 2 champion ribbons. 

Ive heard of ribbon quilts, framing them, and using them for
Crafts.
I'd like to find a neater way of displaying them
What do you guys do?
Pictures would be awesome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Mine are in an old suitcase in the basement. I have a few that I'm going to frame w/ a halter and a picture of my old Black Horse.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a few hanging in my room of my best times. The other 200+ are in a wooden chest all crinkled in my room. :-( i should iron them....


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

Haha I only plan on keeping my 1st places and champions. But that's still at least 15 ribbons. 

But I would like to do something cool with them. 

The rest I will probably donate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

This greeted me at the barn this holiday.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

Haha! That's creative


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I had 3 boxes full, so for a few years there I declined ribbons & donated them back. I put the boxes up in the garage attic, so I need to fill up another box in my tackroom so I started collecting them again. I dunno, when I am old & crippled, I will look at them to recall the memories?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I have 300+ hanging over a coat hanger in my room haha...then my 14 champion ones are ona display over my bed but two are on my notice board at college


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

I've been thinking this is pretty cute
Vintage Horse Show Ribbon Belt by bespokeequestrian on Etsy


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Oops, almost forgot about this idea, seen it before in Horse & Rider magazine. Quilts, pillows, etc made from show ribbons, very beautiful.
Cash Advance | Debt Consolidation | Insurance | Free Credit Report at Distinctivedesignsbydiana.com


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I strung 2 big strings across my room from wall to wall and hung them on it.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

what about scrapbooking them


----------

